# Photoshop Help



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey there, folks.

I'm fairly new to photoshop and everything I know I've learned by messing around with things and figuring out how they work.

I've been trying to do something for a week or two, now, and can't seem to get the hang of it, and I guess I'm not even sure it CAN be done, so I'm appealing to any of you that know Photoshop (I currently have 7.0 but I doubt the controls of later versions would be that difficult to figure out for what I'm trying to do).

I am trying to get a gradient fill that curves around a corner. Basically, it's a square with rounded corners, but the gradient follows the curve. Can this be done?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

The first thing I would try is.....

Make a new layer....use the elipse selection tool....
go up to selections....click inverse (invert?)

make sure your new layer is highlighted...
and that your inverted selection has the moving lines around it...

then go to your gradient fill and pick which gradiet you want.
Go ahead and fill inside the area you want...

Let me know if that works....
I can also open the program and mess around with it too.

Another way you could try is to gradient fill an entire new layer....
use the elipse selection tool.....modify and feather your selection 
if you want a soft effect...then go over to edit and down to clear.
Once you click clear that will erase the center in one swoop.


----------

